# Car Seat? 4 yrs, 42 inches, 45 lbs?



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi!
Need to get something for my 4 year old. He is 42 inches tall and 45 lbs. I would love to get him a Britax Boulevard (we have one already but I think my 6 month old will be in it), but I don't think we can afford it right now.
Is there something that would be good for him, but not quite as expensive as a Britax?

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Sure, look at the Graco Nautilus. The Evenflo Generations65 is also an option, but it has lower top straps.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Where are his shoulders in relation to the top strap setting on the Boulevard? This, rather than overall height, will help us make appropriate recommendations (though I suspect I'll end up going with the Nautilus as well).


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I wouldn't buy a Boulevard for a FF, 42" 4yo - he won't have much time left in it anyhow. I'm seconding the Nautilus - it'll keep him harnessed for awhile, then convert to a booster when he's ready.


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

The Nautilus sounds good to me. What do you ladies think about a used seat? I just found one selling for $90- person claims they only used it once to go to the airport. What does everyone think about used seats? Trustworthy or not worth saving $50?


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't think Craigslist seats are a good idea, at all. A non-expired seat from a good friend who you trust 100% with your child's life, and who you know has not had an accident with the seat and who has cared for it properly, yes. From a stranger, never.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrose_lee* 
The Nautilus sounds good to me. What do you ladies think about a used seat? I just found one selling for $90- person claims they only used it once to go to the airport. What does everyone think about used seats? Trustworthy or not worth saving $50?


No, you don't know the person and you can't confirm the history.

A boulevard is not an appropriate choice for a child the age and size of your child. A Nautilus would be a great choice


----------

